# Berk Technology Intakes!!!!!



## cobymoby (Mar 14, 2004)

Berk Technology March-April 2004 pricing 

All kits come in your choice of Thermal Flex 3-ply silicone couplers - red, blue, or black. 

All items are $1 shipping!!! 

2000-03 Maxima 

Intake Systems 
K&N $114.95 
Apexi $169.95 

2002-05 Altima 

2.5L 
Apexi "shorty" intake $109.95 

3.5L 
Apexi Full intake $165.95 
Apexi Shorty intake $109.95 


Questions?? [email protected] 
Paypal to: [email protected]


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Nice looking piece... Only for the 3.5?


----------



## Altima-02 (Jun 18, 2002)

I like! 
I may pick up one of those 'shorty' intakes since I already have a midpipe! :thumbup:


----------



## us024077 (Aug 9, 2004)

You might want to know these folks don't have the best customer service around. I ordered an intake 7/12 and it still hasn't been shipped. They don't return phone calls, and are slow to answer e-mails.

Still waiting calmy after paying $170....


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

us024077 said:


> You might want to know these folks don't have the best customer service around. I ordered an intake 7/12 and it still hasn't been shipped. They don't return phone calls, and are slow to answer e-mails.
> 
> Still waiting calmy after paying $170....



Sorry to hear that. I ordered mine and recieved it in a few days.


----------

